# Info Needed About Phase Ii Rotary Table



## ycroosh (Jun 24, 2016)

Good day,
I've become a (happy) owner of a new-to-me 8" Phase II horizontal rotary table. Unfortunately it came with the dividing plate setup and no handwheel, so I need to make one. If you have this model of the table, I would really appreciate if you could post a picture and/or dimensions of the handwheel.

Thank you in advance
Yuriy


----------

